

Where to find C# developers for freelance work - gwjp

Hi,<p>we&#x27;re a large manufacturing company that&#x27;s got too much work to do. So we&#x27;re looking to farm out some work to freelance developers. We&#x27;re not looking to cut corners on quality to save a few quid, we&#x27;re more looking to form longer-lasting relationshps with people hopefully.<p>Is there a good place to advertise for this kind of work?
======
bret_maverick
Are you still looking for freelancers?

I am a .NET C# developer located in the Netherlands with 5 years of experience
and a few diverse back end and front end projects. I am experienced with MS
SQL server, ASP.NET, MVC, WPF, MVVM. While my strong side is back end work and
enterprise solutions, I am also experienced with HTML, CSS, JavaScript, JQuery
and KnockoutJS.

I would be happy to have a chat with you over your needs and requirements.

------
kellros
Hacker News is a pretty good place to find passionate developers. How many
hours of development per month do you require? When do you expect to
collaborate regarding the projects ~ business hours?

I found in my consultation gigs it's largely beneficial to have someone whom
you can meet face to face with occasionally.

If you're interested in having a chat; send me an e-mail to the address listed
on my profile.

------
teh_klev
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/products](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/products)
possibly?

~~~
gwjp
Yeah that looks great - seems more for permie jobs but will give it a try

------
positivejam
I do a lot of ASP.NET MVC work on enterprise apps, would be happy to chat
about your needs. Can you provide a site or contact info?

------
NicoJuicy
What projects, where are you located, ..?

~~~
gwjp
Midlands in the UK.

Projects are varied, some web portal(s), some C# add-ons to existing products,
some new work. All C# 4-4.5 .net framework, Winforms Or MVC/Bootstrap

~~~
NicoJuicy
I'm experienced with MVC 4-5 and the bootstrap framework...

I have a couple of things going on, if you want some examples, just drop me a
line and change _subscribe with _sap on my user page.

I currently live in Belgium, but i'm looking for new opportunities in the
future :)

